# USA Trains Aluminum Tank Cars



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Is there any information on this forum about these aluminum tank cars USA Trains is coming out with later this year?
Search didn't bring anything up for me.

These were shown at the East Coast show in March 


http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2904

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2906

also this small hopper but without any target delivery date

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2905



PS: Why is the first link above clickable and the two subsequent ones are not?

All three were entered in this post in exactly the same manner, justv a copy and paste.
When I'm looking at them now using the edit function to add this PS, all three links are clickable.
Weird...........


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

"beer can tank cars" .... was all over the forum months ago... pictures and everything... 

I did a search on google: "beer can tank cars" :mylargescale.com got about 8 hits.... use google that way and you will be fine... 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Even using google I only get one current hit - the other ones are all threads from 2010 and even 2009.

And that one current "hit" only includes comments as to how disappointing it was that these cars are not yet available.

Couldn't find any more pictures or any other discussion about these cars.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

At the ECLSTS they had a sign on them saying they will be available "late summer-early fall" 

What else do you want to know?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Knut: Must be something wrong with your computer or where you live or aliens or something...

Got 4 pages of hits from using the search string I gave you... I get 101 results... dunno what's wrong, but it's not wrong here... I see you have only 2 hits....


*http://www.mylargescale.com/tabid/5...fault.aspx*



No wonder you are cranky, if that's all you can get from google...









Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Wait a minute Greg, you got 101 results? 

only two days ago, your post further up, you only got 8 hits. 

Doesn't seem to make any sense to get such a large difference. 
Are you searching with google on mls only? 

Now, there may be a "legitimate" difference in the number of hits we get (but not that large) because google for me defaults to google.ca. 
Even if I type google.com in the URL bar, it automatically brings up google.ca right away. 

I was always assured that google.com and google.ca bring up the same search results, but I really doubt it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

101 Results on the search phrase... 8 seemed to be relevant at the time... did not spend a lot of time... 

Now this thread is showing up... things do not stand still in cyberspace! 

I'm entering the search phrase in google exactly as I said 

don't know what google.ca is... I use google.com... like I said, may be where you live... or you are doing something different, sure sounds like it... 

I've got 10 computers, they all give me the same result for google.com in san diego california USA on windows 7 and XP using Firefox 3.6.16 ... 

Greg


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Brian, did USA say when the autoracks will be coming out? 
Ron


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06 Apr 2011 09:12 PM 
101 Results on the search phrase... 8 seemed to be relevant at the time... did not spend a lot of time... 

Now this thread is showing up... things do not stand still in cyberspace! 

I'm entering the search phrase in google exactly as I said 

don't know what google.ca is... I use google.com... like I said, may be where you live... or you are doing something different, sure sounds like it... 

I've got 10 computers, they all give me the same result for google.com in san diego california USA on windows 7 and XP using Firefox 3.6.16 ... 

Greg 
Even now I only get three results with google - and if I expand to look at ALL the results, it's still only 20.

Google.ca is just the Canadian version of google.
Why they have a special Canadian version is beyond me, well, for one they offer google.ca in French and when you google for news you get Canadian news - but for a search like that the results should be the same for google.com and google.ca

Interesting that I got one extra hit this time which actually should have come up last time as well based on the date.

For the search term I just copied and pasted that from your earlier post - you cn see what it is in the picture below.
But it really seems that google.ca does bring up much less than google.com

And my results are the same regardless of browser or other computer - I suppose I could try going through a US proxy to be able to use google.com.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron, 

No info on them. They didn't have one on display either. Nor did they have the shortened 2 bay centerflow hopper on display. 
I'm figuring the China delays are compounding the release of any future products.....sigh.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Only slightly off topic:

Reading your subject I thought you were talking about the 42 foot version. Desperate for one of these because I have photos of the actual 1:1 Ontario car 71473 shown on the USAT list.









http://www.usatrains.com/r15263.html

I have been trying to find one of these for months and no one has seen any on the shelves.

Dave


----------

